# Fuente de amplificador Marshall jcm800



## cardozom (Dic 3, 2013)

Alguno sabe el motivo por el cual hoy los amplificadores valvulares con rectificador de estado solido viene con un montaje de onda completa de dos diodos y trafos por ejemplo de 315v +315v  (con punto medio) en lugar de por ejemplo 315 volts y un rectificador de onda completa con cuatro diodos ? Usar un doble bobinado otorga alguna ventaja ??


----------



## crimson (Dic 3, 2013)

Yo creo que es porque los vienen copiando de hace tiempo y no quieren cambiar nada. En la época de las válvulas la rectificadora traía sólo dos diodos y un sólo cátodo, tipo 5U4:





al progresar y venir los rectificadores de silicio se aferraron a la "vieja escuela"... pienso yo...
Saludos C


----------

